

Now You Can Travel Back & Forth Through Time on Google Earth - akrifa
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/video-now-you-can-travel-back-forth-through-time-on-google-earth.php

======
michaelpinto
I've realized that I've watched too much Dr. Who, but proper time travel
should let you go to the future -- no?

